# Annual Allen's R/C Cars March Madness March 18th & 19th



## CShearburn (Mar 18, 2005)

Saturday & Sunday March 18th - 19th is the Annual *Allen's R/C Cars* March Madess On-Road Challenge. The home of the Innuagural Novak Midwest Brushless Oval Challenge!


*Saturday March 18th*

Stock 1/12th scale
Mini Cooper

*Sunday March 19th*

Stock Sedan Foam
Stock Sedan Rubber


On site food, Hobby Shop, and great racing!

For more information, visit the online flyer at: http://www.allensrccars.com/march_madness_2006.htm

...or call 217-498-7291 or 217-498-7345



.


----------

